# Build question



## Deleted member 10449 (Dec 9, 2013)

After dusting off my VS2010 I am able to successfully build OBS for both x86 and x64 and both run without problems.

The only work around I have had to employ is everytime I build --- copying the appropriate x86/x64 OBSApi.lib file to the NoiseGate directory each time.  

This is not a huge inconvenience, and investigation shows the linker for NoiseGate is pointing to the correct OBSApi directory.  However if the file is not present within the NoiseGate source directory it will not compile due to LINK errors only related to the OBSApi.lib file.

I should add, when the file is not in the directory, NoiseGate will compile just fine as an individual project.

Any insight or thoughts of what I have done wrong are very appreciated to help simplify the build process.  Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2013)

I use post-build commands or the batch files provided to copy the build files.  Though I'm confused about noisegate - I've never particularly had a problem with it.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Dec 9, 2013)

Gotcha!  No big deal, I just swap the file back and forth and not a prob ;-)


----------

